#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  need complete objective type notes of electrical engineering

## baazigar

hi frnds i need complete  objective type notes of electrical engineering, can any one provide me these notes...
regards 
baazigar





  Similar Threads: Requirement of objective type civil engineering book in pdf. Mechanical Engineering Objective Type Questions Objective type questionf of railway engineering Objective type mechanical engineering e book Mechanical engineering objective type ebook

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> hi frnds i need complete  objective type notes of electrical engineering, can any one provide me these notes...
> regards 
> baazigar


[MENTION=4977]baazigar[/MENTION]- Please be a little more precise! Which subject notes in Electrical Engineering do you want? Or do you want notes for Basic Electrical Engineering taught in the first year??

PS- BTW nice user ID!!!  :D:

----------


## baazigar

dear i need total electrical engineering objective type course covering all electrical topics, like basic electrical,power system, transformer, electrical machines,dc motor,dc generator,ac motors and generators  Transmission lines, power protection,power control,ac fundamentals,power generation, and regarding electronics topics if u have any objective type notes or books plz provide me brother i will b very thankful to u thanks

----------


## baazigar

*:Alex_03: nooo responce.......................*

----------


## [FE].Zatak

obj. type notes or questions?

----------


## baazigar

*same thing either notes or questions wid ans .......*

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> dear i need total electrical engineering objective type course covering all electrical topics, like basic electrical,power system, transformer, electrical machines,dc motor,dc generator,ac motors and generators  Transmission lines, power protection,power control,ac fundamentals,power generation, and regarding electronics topics if u have any objective type notes or books plz provide me brother i will b very thankful to u thanks


[MENTION=4977]baazigar[/MENTION]- You can download electrical engineering notes and tutorials on various topics from the electrical engineering section here: http://www.faadooengineers.com/forum...Study-Material

FaaDoO's keep adding new ebooks and stuff everyday. So please keep checking back.

Thanks

----------


## Itsmeswapnil

I need a topic wise objective questions for a prictice

----------

